# living self sufficient



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

nice new forum

I have been trying to teach myself to live the self-sufficiant life style for years
saving for the day I can move there
I have a few years to go
but am willing to share any info you might need

http://www.backwoodshome.com/
this magazine is by far with out a doubt the best sorce for this life style
best wishes to all who desire this lifestyle
and 
congratulations to those already there

garybail


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'm sure I'm going to need it when I retire :rant: :lol: But seriously, I like this kind of stuff.


----------

